# Tuzen



## DianeScott (Nov 30, 2010)

Did anyone see the article in last Fridays National Post newspaper (it's a Canadian newspaper). There was a great section focussing on IBS. On the back page they talked about a new probiotic called Tuzen. I went out and bought a package of Tuzen on Saturday....started it on Sunday and now 2 days later I'm feeling much better...let's hope it's the cure....I'll keep you posted.


----------



## DianeScott (Nov 30, 2010)

scarlett21 said:


> Quest L.PLANTARUM 1 Billion 60 vegetarian capsulesits called this in uki did try it long time ago might have another go cos think i have done all else


----------



## DianeScott (Nov 30, 2010)

Hi Scarlett,There are many other probiotics strains out there and they are not all alike.This probiotic was specifically studied for ibs. It's only available in Canada. check out www.tuzen.ca for more information. Good luck.Diane


----------



## Rickdl (May 23, 2006)

DianeScott said:


> Hi Scarlett,There are many other probiotics strains out there and they are not all alike.This probiotic was specifically studied for ibs. It's only available in Canada. check out www.tuzen.ca for more information. Good luck.Diane


FYI Tuzen is available in most countries, just under different names.In Canada it's called Tuzen but in the United States it's called "Ideal Bowel Support 299v" from Jarrow Formulas.Either way - Tuzen, Ideal Bowel Support 299v, and it's many other country specific names are all the same thing. It's Lactobacillus plantarum 299v (a probiotic) and it's actually made by Institut Rosell. i.e. both the USA version and the Canadian version both say right on either the box (look at the fine print at the back) or on their websites, that it's made by Institut Rosell. It's just marketed differently depending on what country you live in.I've tried probiotics before with little luck. But this time I am trying to go more "hard core" and will do the 2 capsules per day of Lactobacillus plantaru 299v (10 billion) for the maximum 4 weeks straight. Earlier bad experiences might be related to not trying the right probiotic straing and/or not sticking with the high dosages for long enough period of time. So my hope is that this strain might be better for IBS, and by doing the recommended dosage (1 or 2 capsules, but I'm going to go with 2) and sticking with it for minimum 4 weeks consistently...will see if I notice anything different.


----------



## CinMari (Apr 4, 2011)

I tried Tuzen, it helped formed my stool better and get things moving along and my bloating wasn't as bad. It's kinda' pricey so I only tried it once.


----------



## TVgirl (Sep 16, 2009)

I have been taking for a week and my stools are more formed also. I still have bloating and crampy pain but i am not up to even a whole capsule every day. I have had die off symptoms so still trying to get used to it.


----------

